# Kuota



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

Local dealer here in Vancouver BC is stocking some of the Kuota bikes, anyone know more about this Italian brand or have spent some time on it? Noticed their 2009 website is up too: www.kuota.it/home.php


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

I have been riding a Kuota Kebel for about 8 months and love it. I built it up over the winter with Campy Chorus UT/carbon cranks, FSA bar/stem, Rol wheels after purchasing everything over the net. Probably saved 1000.00 in doing so and had a blast at the same time. I also spent ALOT of time researching out different frames (Pinarello, Look, Ridley) and asking around alot about them. I felt Kuota presented the best frame in the price range, and felt even more strongly about this after talking to numerous people who have ridden and tested them. The company has been producing bikes for about 7-8(?) years now, but has a long history of producing carbon fiber components for bikes. So they are relativley new to frame building, but not to carbon technology. They have a highly regarded reputation in the tri world, where most of their early bike production and focus was. 

I have found my frame to be rigid, efficient, and comfortable. It climbs great and holds its line very well in fast descents and cornering. I love it, and would buy another Kuota product in a heartbeat. Plus, it is just plain cool to be riding something nobody else is!


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

theres a review of it in one of the latest bike magazines from frankie andreu.


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

i think that site was bikeradar.com, or somthing like that. He reviewed the KOM, and apparently liked it alot. Pez cycling also has a number of reviews for Kuota products, most recently the Kredo Ultra.


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks people, good information. My Wilier needs replaced and I think the KOM is in the future.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

I picked up a Kharma some months back, I'm very pleased.


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Kom*

Well I did it - my new KOM with Red. Have to finish building (cut steer) and will report on how she rides. Stupid light even with medium range wheels.


----------



## kcdoc (Dec 30, 2007)

*wow!*

great looking build! Am jealous. I didnt have enough jack in my budget to go KOM...youll have to let us know how it rides. What is your final weight??


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

*KOM Weight 15.87*

I'm very impressed with the weight (15.87lbs) considering the Easton wheelset. Looking at the Fulcrum R1 tubular wheelset to shed some weight and better the ride. Taking her to Maui to ride some Volcano - will post some shots on my return...... Can't wait!


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Larry87 said:


> I'm very impressed with the weight (15.87lbs) considering the Easton wheelset. Looking at the Fulcrum R1 tubular wheelset to shed some weight and better the ride. Taking her to Maui to ride some Volcano - will post some shots on my return...... Can't wait!


Nice! Can you post a ride report now that you've had it for a few weeks? I'd be interested to hear your impressions not only of the frame, but also the Red components. Thanks!


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

The KOM Ride has been fantastic! I still can't beleive that this frame rides so strong out of the saddle and jumps without hessitation in fast accelerations. I compared the bike to the Kredo Ultra and found the KOM to be more suited to my area - lots of hills here in Vancouver. The chain stays are shorter (402mm compaired to 406 on the Kredo Ultra), head tube a half degree slacker and a longer fork rake than the Kredo. The KOM climbs and accererates very fast and decends like a missle. If I was in an area without so many kickers, the Kredo may be a better all round ride. The Red group is nice, still working on how loud the rear shifting is moving to an easier gear. I just bought the Kross for the winter so another report soon.....


----------



## Larry87 (Jan 15, 2008)

*#2*

Torn between to lovers .... What do ride on a beautiful fall day -Kom or Kross?? Ride report and Race report next week.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Very nice....congrats on the Kuota.


----------

